# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Բանաձև» ընկերությունը Հանրային եթերում

## P.S.

«Բանաձև» ընկերությունը Հանրայինի եթերում ներկայացնում է հետևյալ հաղորդումը

Ամեն երեքշաբթի, Առաջին Ալիքով, ժամը 22.30-ին, 
«Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ» հաղորդումը

Ամեն հինգշաբթի, ժամը 21.30-ին, «Բանաձև» թոք-շոուն

եվ ամեն շաբաթ, Արարատ հեռուստաալիքով
«Ավել-պակաս»  երիտասարդական հաղորդումը ժամը 19.00-ին:

եթե դիտել եք, ապա ինչ եք կարծում և ամենակարևորը, ինչ դիտողություններ ու առաջարկներ ունեք:

Սա էլ վեբ-սայթն է www.banadzev.com շատ սաղմնային վիճակում, բայց շուտով լիքը բան կավելանա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Երեկ ինչ-որ նման բան տեսա Հ1-ով: Խոսում էին տարբեր թեմաներով, նաեւ՝ երիտասարդական շարժումների մասին խոսեցին: Շատ ոչ օբյեկտիվ էր, գրեթե՝ անամոթության աստիճանի: 
Սկսել ա–ն վերջացել է:
Հիմա–ն– *դեռ* կա…Իբր՝ քիչ մնաց, էլի…հաստատ դա էր ենթատեքստը
Միասինն էլ դեռ կա:

Ամենածիծաղաշարժն այն էր, որ «Միասին» նախաձեռնությունը համեմատվում էր «Հիմա»-ի եւ «Սկսելա»-ի հետ: Այն դեպքում, որ «Միասին»-ի ծագումն ու նպատակները շատերիս համար գաղտնիք չեն: «Միասին» –ը արհեստածին, հիմնականում, կարծում եմ, «պարապ» երիտասարդներից կազմված կազմակերպություն է: Եվ նրանց արածի պատալոկը մեր հասարակական կյանքում խաչմերուկներում մեքենաների դեմը կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնեցնելն է սահմանված գծի սահմաններում:
Իսկ այն երիտ. նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք համեմատվում էին եւ/կամ նշվում էին մի տողի վրա «Միասինի» հետ, այսօր բավականին մեծ դեր ունեն ներհայաստանյան հասարակական-քաղաքական կյանքում եւ այստեղ վիճելու հարց չկա: Ավելին՝ նրանք մեր վաղվա քաղաքացիական հասարակության հիմնասյունն են: 
Հայաստան–Թուրքիա խաղին «Միասինը» երեւի մոտ 100 հոգանոց խմբով, բոլորը նույն կերպ հագնված՝ սպիտակ վերնաշապիկներով, ներկա էին: Թե ո՞վ էր այդքան տոմս առել նրանց համար անհայտ է: Դժվար թե էդ ժողովուրդը մարդ ա մի 5000 քծված լինեին: Մեծ պաստառի վրա էլ գրված էր ՍՍ- ի նախընտրական կարգախոսը:
Ասելս այն է, որ «Սկսել ա» -ն եւ «Հիմա»-ն համեմատության եզր չունեն «Միասին»-ի հետ, իհարկե, ի վնաս վերջինիս:

Ի՞նչու այսքան երկար ասացի. Իմ դիտած հաղորդման վերջում հաղորդավարը նշեց հենց «բանաձեւ» կայքի անունը…
Կներեք, ես այստեղ օբյեկտիվության նշույլ չտեսա:

Եթե սխալվում եմ, կներեք: Եթե պարզվի, որ նշածս կապ չունի «բանաձեւի» հետ, ապա կխնդրեմ մոդերատորներին հեռացնել գրառումս:

----------


## P.S.

> Երեկ ինչ-որ նման բան տեսա Հ1-ով: Խոսում էին տարբեր թեմաներով, նաեւ՝ երիտասարդական շարժումների մասին խոսեցին: Շատ ոչ օբյեկտիվ էր, գրեթե՝ անամոթության աստիճանի: 
> Սկսել ա–ն վերջացել է:
> Հիմա–ն– *դեռ* կա…Իբր՝ քիչ մնաց, էլի…հաստատ դա էր ենթատեքստը
> Միասինն էլ դեռ կա:
> 
> Ամենածիծաղաշարժն այն էր, որ «Միասին» նախաձեռնությունը համեմատվում էր «Հիմա»-ի եւ «Սկսելա»-ի հետ: Այն դեպքում, որ «Միասին»-ի ծագումն ու նպատակները շատերիս համար գաղտնիք չեն: «Միասին» –ը արհեստածին, հիմնականում, կարծում եմ, «պարապ» երիտասարդներից կազմված կազմակերպություն է: Եվ նրանց արածի պատալոկը մեր հասարակական կյանքում խաչմերուկներում մեքենաների դեմը կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնեցնելն է սահմանված գծի սահմաններում:
> Իսկ այն երիտ. նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք համեմատվում էին եւ/կամ նշվում էին մի տողի վրա «Միասինի» հետ, այսօր բավականին մեծ դեր ունեն ներհայաստանյան հասարակական-քաղաքական կյանքում եւ այստեղ վիճելու հարց չկա: Ավելին՝ նրանք մեր վաղվա քաղաքացիական հասարակության հիմնասյունն են: 
> Հայաստան–Թուրքիա խաղին «Միասինը» երեւի մոտ 100 հոգանոց խմբով, բոլորը նույն կերպ հագնված՝ սպիտակ վերնաշապիկներով, ներկա էին: Թե ո՞վ էր այդքան տոմս առել նրանց համար անհայտ է: Դժվար թե էդ ժողովուրդը մարդ ա մի 5000 քծված լինեին: Մեծ պաստառի վրա էլ գրված էր ՍՍ- ի նախընտրական կարգախոսը:
> Ասելս այն է, որ «Սկսել ա» -ն եւ «Հիմա»-ն համեմատության եզր չունեն «Միասին»-ի հետ, իհարկե, ի վնաս վերջինիս:
> ...


Չէ, ճիշտ հասցեով եք գրել. «Բանաձևն» է արտադրում «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը»: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է երիտասարդական շարժումների ձեր դիտարկմանը, կարծում եմ, որ ռեպորտաժի իմաստը նա էր, որ երիտշարժումները տարերային էր և կարճ կենսագրություն ունեն: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է, որ Միասինն ու Հիման իրար հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն , համաձայն եմ: Կարծում եմ, որ ռեպորտաժում մի հստակ թերություն կար՝ չկար հստակ տարանջատում, որ Միասին իշխանամետ, իսկ Հիման անկախ շարժում է:

----------

